# B&H Cigarettes



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi folks, a little help please, I can't seem to find Benson and Hedges Gold cigarettes in Dubai, not the B&H special filter they have over here, but the UK type. I have tried Waitrose and the Smokers Center in MoE and Dubai Mall, and had no luck. Anybody seen them about? Thanks.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've found there are several types they don't have over here - Dunhill International size for example. We have armies of travellers (the jet kind, not the caravan sort) buying them from the airport duty free to feed my habit.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I've found there are several types they don't have over here - Dunhill International size for example. We have armies of travellers (the jet kind, not the caravan sort) buying them from the airport duty free to feed my habit.


I know, so frustrating, all the cigarettes I Dubai are really light, very low nicotine. I have asked a few people to bring some over for me. 

Is there some law about the levels of nicotine in cigarettes over here?
Just seems strange, as nearly everything I could want from England is available here.
If you happen to cone across any, please give me a shout. Glenn


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gwayland7 said:


> I know, so frustrating, all the cigarettes I Dubai are really light, very low nicotine. I have asked a few people to bring some over for me.
> 
> Is there some law about the levels of nicotine in cigarettes over here?
> Just seems strange, as nearly everything I could want from England is available here.
> If you happen to cone across any, please give me a shout. Glenn


I'll definitely keep an eye out. Ahhh B&H, reminds me of my childhood when we graduated from Embies.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha, cheers.


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry to barge in on the thread when I'm not answering the question but what sort of British **** do you get over there? I'll be moving over in the next few months hopefully just waiting on my start date and I was wondering if you get Lambert/Regal/Embassy Number 1 which are my brands of choice.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

fraz1776 said:


> Sorry to barge in on the thread when I'm not answering the question but what sort of British **** do you get over there? I'll be moving over in the next few months hopefully just waiting on my start date and I was wondering if you get Lambert/Regal/Embassy Number 1 which are my brands of choice.


Well in duty free when you land, you can stock up on Embassy, Mayfair and I believe Regal. Check out the dubai duty free website. 

As for general shops and Smokers Center, none of the above. I have seen Superking Blue and Rothmans, and the B&H special filter. That's about it, other than M/boro lights and Reds. My advice is stock up in duty free, or face the challenge of finding a new brand. A carton of 200 is 75dhs, about £13. So £1.30 a pack. If you happen to bring any B&H gold over, I will happily reimburse you


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> Well in duty free when you land, you can stock up on Embassy, Mayfair and I believe Regal. Check out the dubai duty free website.
> 
> As for general shops and Smokers Center, none of the above. I have seen Superking Blue and Rothmans, and the B&H special filter. That's about it, other than M/boro lights and Reds. My advice is stock up in duty free, or face the challenge of finding a new brand. A carton of 200 is 75dhs, about £13. So £1.30 a pack. If you happen to bring any B&H gold over, I will happily reimburse you


I don't actually mind B&H Special Filter, they first ciggy I ever smoked. I was on Superking Blues when I was out in Oman for four months a few years ago, not a fan of those.

Can't really complain at those prices, they have just gone up 37p a pack back here, around £7.80 for 20 Embassy where I am.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

fraz1776 said:


> Can't really complain at those prices, they have just gone up 37p a pack back here, around £7.80 for 20 Embassy where I am.


[faints]

There again... beer prices...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Gwayland7 said:


> Hi folks, a little help please, I can't seem to find Benson and Hedges Gold cigarettes in Dubai, not the B&H special filter they have over here, but the UK type. I have tried Waitrose and the Smokers Center in MoE and Dubai Mall, and had no luck. Anybody seen them about? Thanks.


Suggest you try West Zone Supermarket (branches all over Dubai) - reason being, when my Mum came over a couple of years ago (for two months!) and her duty frees ran out, WZ was the only place which stocked her brand (and she'd tried Smokers Centre, Carrefour, Spinneys et al before that)...she also mentioned that they had various other UK brands she hadn't seen on sale anywhere else in Dubai.

teuchter


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Suggest you try West Zone Supermarket (branches all over Dubai) - reason being, when my Mum came over a couple of years ago (for two months!) and her duty frees ran out, WZ was the only place which stocked her brand (and she'd tried Smokers Centre, Carrefour, Spinneys et al before that)...she also mentioned that they had various other UK brands she hadn't seen on sale anywhere else in Dubai.
> 
> teuchter


Great, thanks for that, I shall have a look. Amy branches you know of off the top of your head?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Gwayland7 said:


> Great, thanks for that, I shall have a look. Amy branches you know of off the top of your head?


Al Barsha (near MoE); Al Mizhar; Al Muteena; Al Nahda; Discovery Gardens (Zen Quarter); Dubai Marina; Karama; Mirdif (83rd St.); Satwa; SZR (one near Crowne Plaza and new one on Business Bay side).

teuchter


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Al Barsha (near MoE); Al Mizhar; Al Muteena; Al Nahda; Discovery Gardens (Zen Quarter); Dubai Marina; Karama; Mirdif (83rd St.); Satwa; SZR (one near Crowne Plaza and new one on Business Bay side).
> 
> teuchter


Great thanks, I work close to MoE so I shall check it out.


----------



## Eddie35 (Mar 31, 2012)

...


----------

